# Forum Home Renovation Painting  how to clean wall prior to repainting? sugar soap it???

## wozzzzza

been reading and hearing about sugar soap, whats the deal with this??? looks and feels like normal liquid soap to me, why is this the thing ot use for cleaning walls?? why not just a few drops of morning fresh?? whats the difference???
how do i use this sugar soap stuff?? how much does it have to be diluted?? how do i scrub the walls with it??
i have always thought it a bit of a wank, but im asking this now to see if it is actually worthwhile doing or not??

----------


## Blocker

If the walls/ceilings are already clean,washing is not required,but if you are repainting bathrooms,laundries,kitchens,washing with sugar soap is a good idea.
Sugar soap has a more caustic base and is more suitable for removing greasy/sticky residues than detergent.
As far as mixing,follow the manufacturers recommendations.
Regards,
Blocker.

----------


## EricTam

Sugar soap is a good starting point, however, it is depending on how old the wall, type of wall etc. for more information, check out this link. How to prepare internal walls for painting? | My Renovation Secrets

----------


## wozzzzza

ok i tried it again following the instructions and a scrubbing mop type thing. i have dirty marks all over the walls from hands amd feet etc..  this did not remove any of these marks, neither has it in the past when i have tried and given up thinking its an absolute waste of time. thought i would give it a go again with same conclusions, i wasted my time again.
I dont think i will bother sugar soaping anything any more before painting as i see no result from it and feel i am wasting my time all the time. even the damn mop came off pretty clean compared to the look of the wall.
unless i keep doing something wrong each time, i am never sugar soaping another wall.

----------


## EricTam

Sugar soap help the new undercoat and paint to stick on to the wall, otherwise the new paint may peel / crack etc if the surface is not prepared correctly (not immediately but maybe 1 to 2 months time). The aim of sugar soap is not to remove all marks, it is used for preparation.

----------


## rantenNraven

sugar soap does work very well.  it cleans the wall prior to painting to make sure the paint adheres properly.  (failing this you could have all sorts of problems) blistering,peeling,crazing......... if the marks are not coming off you could try a mild bleach soloution. but it is called scrubbing for a reason (if you do not bleed with sweat you are wasting your time).  DONT forget what ever you use to wash the walls has to come off. that means two rinses with clean water (refreshing the water every 2 square metres).

----------

